# Opinions on a new tank



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I am looking at possibly getting an Aqueon Evolve2 for my newest rescue betta, Tango. I was looking at them in the store the other day and they look really nice. It's a 2 gal aquarium. I'd just have to put a heater in it. (Which I have already) I'm wondering if the way the filter is designed on this tank if the current and suction won't be so hard on this guys fins, being that he is a VT (I think...haven't had him flare yet) It has a top and such, so I won't have to worry about him jumping out. 

It costs about the same as I would spend anyways to set up another 2.5 gal like my other three guys have.

Any thoughts? Opinions? Any of you guys try out one of these? I like the no lines look of it.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen this tank before and it looks very pretty. The only thing is there is no lid so you would have to make one. You could use plastic mesh so that the air circulates without problem and your betta can't jump out.

Edit: I just read that you said they had a top? I thought they didn't. Oh well. As for the current. If it's a little strong you can just baffle it.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Gen2387 said:


> I've seen this tank before and it looks very pretty. The only thing is there is no lid so you would have to make one. You could use plastic mesh so that the air circulates without problem and your betta can't jump out.
> 
> Edit: I just read that you said they had a top? I thought they didn't. Oh well. As for the current. If it's a little strong you can just baffle it.


It says it comes with two lids with ventilation, one for the front of the tank and one for the filter in the back.  I specifically looked for that when I was looking at them lol.

Yea, that's what I was thinking about if it's too strong. I haven't bought it yet...debating about it lol.. The current filters I have in the other three tanks are just too much for a VT, not so much the current, but the suction. With the way the filter is made, I don't have anything I can put around it to prevent fin shreddage. Being that this guy has something going on with his swimming (not sure if it's due to finnage, he just looks a little awkward swimming) I want something that won't rip his fins.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's very smart. It looks a bit like the Fluval tanks. 
On a note unrelated to your question, I do wish they wouldn't show such appalling stocking on their box fronts. It just encourages people to think you *can* keep 3 cherry barbs, 5 neons and a mystery snail in 2.5 gallons.


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone. the no lid bothers me.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

HermitGuy101 said:


> I agree with everyone. the no lid bothers me.


It has a lid. 2 actually. One for the filter area and one for the front.

I went ahead and picked it up today. Setting it up tomorrow or the next day. Giving the fella some time to chill. 

Yea, I do wish they didn't show that stocking on the front.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

i was thinking about getting the 4g evolve because i saw it on sale at petco. but i'm a little worried about the ability to baffle the filter. i don't want my double tail to struggle...he's pretty heavily finned. if you decide to invest in it, keep us updated.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

yayagirl1209 said:


> i was thinking about getting the 4g evolve because i saw it on sale at petco. but i'm a little worried about the ability to baffle the filter. i don't want my double tail to struggle...he's pretty heavily finned. if you decide to invest in it, keep us updated.


I did go ahead and invest in it. Once I get it set up, I'll let you know how strong the flow is. I may have to baffle it, but we'll see.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

So far, the tank is nice. For this betta it will work well, but for a betta that really likes to swim, I suggest getting the next size up. 

The flow is really strong, but the suction from the filter isn't too bad. My poor guy was pushed around like a sailboat....so I have the filter turned off until I can get it baffled.

The LED on it is super bright.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> So far, the tank is nice. For this betta it will work well, but for a betta that really likes to swim, I suggest getting the next size up.
> 
> The flow is really strong, but the suction from the filter isn't too bad. My poor guy was pushed around like a sailboat....so I have the filter turned off until I can get it baffled.
> 
> The LED on it is super bright.


Hmmm. Good to know. My double tail boy is definitely an explorer. And his finnage may get him tossed around too much if the flow is that strong. He's much happier with a baffled filter...but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how to baffle a sump type filter. Lemme know how it all goes.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

yayagirl1209 said:


> Hmmm. Good to know. My double tail boy is definitely an explorer. And his finnage may get him tossed around too much if the flow is that strong. He's much happier with a baffled filter...but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how to baffle a sump type filter. Lemme know how it all goes.



Another member on here gave me a way to baffle the sump type filter. I'm in the process of trying to find the gear I need to do it (Air hose clamp) but none of our stores have them right now. Go figure. xD If it ends up working, I'll forward the info on how to do it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How's the noise on the filter? I read a review on Petco.com from someone saying it was too noisy for them and they returned it. I'm looking into getting the 8g size (hopefully while it's still on sale at Petco).


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

It was a little noisy but not bad at all in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good to know. Now I can't wait to pick one up.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

They do have lids.

I have been having a conversation with someone about the flow rate in this tank. It is too strong for a betta, but it is easy to fix.

The pump is connected to the output by a flexible hose. This is how you should mod it.

Drill a small hole in the flexible hose, right above that put an airline clamp on the hose to restrict the flow. The access water will be pushed out of the hole that you drill. Place the heater in the same chamber as the pump. Water will be circulated in that chamber making the heater more efficient.




















It’s what I did on my Spec and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Great diagram, Dragonii. Very helpful.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, Dragonii! Didn't want to post that without ur permission lol.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

lol, I don't mind. Anything to help.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

my brother ended up getting the evolve2 and evolve4 for 2 of his 3 bettas. he just got it set up this evening. wonder what his opinion of the tanks will be.
here's a pic:


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

nice. I got a good look at the Evolve 2 while at Petsmart today. My only real complaint is that they should have made the filter more like the Spec. Their filter takes up the whole back of the tank but when you really look at it it's just a little disposible filter pad. The Spec has a huge sponge that takes up more than half of the back section.
Oh well, I'm sure things can be modded. lol


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> nice. I got a good look at the Evolve 2 while at Petsmart today. My only real complaint is that they should have made the filter more like the Spec. Their filter takes up the whole back of the tank but when you really look at it it's just a little disposible filter pad. The Spec has a huge sponge that takes up more than half of the back section.
> Oh well, I'm sure things can be modded. lol


What aquarium kit isn't in need of a little modification? lol. So my brother decided to only use the 2 gallon for one of his bettas and is considering on using the 4 as a soft coral reef tank. I'd be a little concerned about the light but he worked as the aquatics manager in one of the LPS for 5 years. He knows his stuff. LOL 

I seriously can't decide between all the tanks I mentioned in your post. If I knew I could get a top fitted for the finnex 4 gallon....I think I'd invest the money. hmmm....and the internal debate in my head continues. lol


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I think they do make a top for the Finnex, I know they at least make holders for a top. I used them on my home made cube.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I think I might switch out the filter material on this tank with some sponges, but I have to get the pump going first. xD


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, I don't see any actual lids, but this is what I did.
I bought these lid holders...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rim-Lid-Bra...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5bc14a19
and then I just cut a peice of glass for a lid.








...











Worked just fine


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> I think I might switch out the filter material on this tank with some sponges, but I have to get the pump going first. xD


 
Which tank? What filter? With so many post and so much info I am getting all mixed up. lol


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Which tank? What filter? With so many post and so much info I am getting all mixed up. lol


The new one, that you're sending me that clamp for haha. xD The Aqueon Evolve 2


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Tappy4me said:


> The new one, that you're sending me that clamp for haha. xD The Aqueon Evolve 2


Oh yeah. lol

I'd have to do some research on it but I'm sure I could figure out a good mod for it. I live for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Oh yeah. lol
> 
> I'd have to do some research on it but I'm sure I could figure out a good mod for it. I live for that kind of stuff.


I'd appreciate it lol. So would Tango!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I looked at some pics online. It looks like the filter side has a fake bottom in it. Like it doesn't go down as far as the pump side. What is under that? How does the water get from the filter side to the pump side?


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> I looked at some pics online. It looks like the filter side has a fake bottom in it. Like it doesn't go down as far as the pump side. What is under that? How does the water get from the filter side to the pump side?



Here's some pics. Yea, it looks like the filter side is just a box glued into the back. There's a slit in the back corner of it for water to fall down to the pump. Looks like it pulls from the slits and the hole at the front of the tank, then spills over to the side with the pump to be sent back into the tank.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

So, I just was fiddling around with it...the pump is removable. It was firmly attached with some suction cups. I took it out to get a closer look at it, and wouldn't you know, there was an adjustment slide on there. It was set on full blast...I have it on the lowest setting, which he is tolerating for now. But, that raises the option of just putting a completely different filter/pump in there. So if you have any ideas, Dragonii, have at it with your planning!:-D


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

The only issue that I see with it is that it lacks any real bio media.

I think the only thing that I would add would be a sponge block or something behind the filter pad to act as bio media.

How thick is that section between the filter pad and the back wall?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, the little pumps are adjustable. I have the one in my Spec all the way on low and the poor little guy still got blown around.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> The only issue that I see with it is that it lacks any real bio media.
> 
> I think the only thing that I would add would be a sponge block or something behind the filter pad to act as bio media.
> 
> How thick is that section between the filter pad and the back wall?


Bout 2 inches give or take


----------

